# black water extract, worth using?



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

well...i've been looking at things and have really been wondering about that black water extract stuff. Does it affect the fish at all and do piranha seem to like it?...any information or experiences would be appreciated...thanx


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

PiranhaHockey88 said:


> well...i've been looking at things and have really been wondering about that black water extract stuff. Does it affect the fish at all and do piranha seem to like it?...any information or experiences would be appreciated...thanx


I like the stuff. It tints the water a yellowish color which is kind of cool. It says it adds vitamins, lowers the ph and softens the water to make it more like water from the amazon . The only problem is that you need to keep adding the stuff (liquid kind) with every water change. I have heard that people seem to prefer peat instead because it lasts a lot longer.


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

Someone mentioned this stuff to me three years ago. I went and bought some, threw it in with my pygos. Two weeks later my reds spawned for the first time. I'd had them for three years and they never even made a nest before that. I'd do it. It also does tint the water a little as mully2003 said, which can help bring out the colors of your piranha better and dim the amount of light entering the water (which the piranhas will enjoy also). Also, I think you need to remove your activated carbon for the first day or so after a treatment or it gets removed too quickly.


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

:nod:


----------



## jaws55 (Jan 14, 2006)

mully2003 said:


> well...i've been looking at things and have really been wondering about that black water extract stuff. Does it affect the fish at all and do piranha seem to like it?...any information or experiences would be appreciated...thanx


I like the stuff. It tints the water a yellowish color which is kind of cool. It says it adds vitamins, lowers the ph and softens the water to make it more like water from the amazon . The only problem is that you need to keep adding the stuff (liquid kind) with every water change. I have heard that people seem to prefer peat instead because it lasts a lot longer.
[/quote]
Where we I be able to buy peat, or the black water extract?


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

I like petsolutions.com


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Where we I be able to buy peat, or the black water extract?


Any fish store online, or local may have it.
......


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

PiranhaHockey88,

Yes Amazonian Piranhas will all like it as the water they live in is soft, slightly acidic and contains a lot of humic acids and tannins.

In addition to this, commercial blackwater extracts (like Waterlife's HUMAQUAT, Sera's MORENA, Tetra's TORU MIN) also contain vitamins for fishes and nutrients for plants.

Regards,


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

awesome guys, thanx for all the feedback...i'll have ot go pick some of that up this weekend and throw it in there after my water change and see how all my p's like it...thanx again for all the feedback


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Just to caution you, ive heard that even with carbon filters removed, it dissapears very very quickly, just a thought.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Icemann said:


> Just to caution you, ive heard that even with carbon filters removed, it dissapears very very quickly, just a thought.


Take out the carbon filters.

Also if you want, use PEAT instead.


----------



## jaws55 (Jan 14, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Just to caution you, ive heard that even with carbon filters removed, it dissapears very very quickly, just a thought.


Take out the carbon filters.

Also if you want, use PEAT instead.
[/quote]
Now by peat do you mean peat moss?


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

jaws55 said:


> Just to caution you, ive heard that even with carbon filters removed, it dissapears very very quickly, just a thought.


Take out the carbon filters.

Also if you want, use PEAT instead.
[/quote]
Now by peat do you mean peat moss?
[/quote]
I would go with peat granules. I though moss may have been better earlier but have been told that the granules will last longer and the moss could start to rot a bit. I like using petsolutions.com. They have most everything you could want to buy.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

I was once using peat granules and fibers back then. But if you intend to upgrade to a bigger tank 100g+gal tanks then i suggest you buy a bulk of peat moss in your local home garden stores. It will defionately save you alot of money thats for sure and they can last a year or two. Only cost me $5 canadian


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

mully2003 said:


> Just to caution you, ive heard that even with carbon filters removed, it dissapears very very quickly, just a thought.


Take out the carbon filters.

Also if you want, use PEAT instead.
[/quote]
Now by peat do you mean peat moss?
[/quote]
I would go with peat granules. I though moss may have been better earlier but have been told that the granules will last longer and the moss could start to rot a bit. I like using petsolutions.com. They have most everything you could want to buy.
[/quote]

how many peat granules should u use? and where to put them in the filter? dont mean to derail


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Flip said:


> Just to caution you, ive heard that even with carbon filters removed, it dissapears very very quickly, just a thought.


Take out the carbon filters.

Also if you want, use PEAT instead.
[/quote]
Now by peat do you mean peat moss?
[/quote]
I would go with peat granules. I though moss may have been better earlier but have been told that the granules will last longer and the moss could start to rot a bit. I like using petsolutions.com. They have most everything you could want to buy.
[/quote]

how many peat granules should u use? and where to put them in the filter? dont mean to derail
[/quote]

In your filter baskets, but get some panty hose to hold all your granules without damaging your impeller. If you have a small tank Use small amount of granules and test your water parameters within an hour or so for the peat to accumulate in your water.


----------



## paOol (Dec 4, 2005)

how do you use blackwater extract?
is it a liquid or small stones that you just place in your tank?
i have a whisper 60 filter on my 60 gallon and i'd like to get some PEAT or blackwater extract for my RBPs. what is PEAT btw?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

paOol.

Both types of extract is sold, liquid and granules. Just do as the instuctions of the bottle says.
Usually you need to dose it according the amount of water you have in your tank (certain ml / gallons). You also need to add this every two weeks or every water change if you change about 20 % per week or more.

Peat is soil from marsh, mostly sphagnum moss.

Regards,


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

peat is formed from decaying plant material (usually in a marsh or bog). however, due to the naturally acidic conditions found in the marsh, the plant material/various organics cannot fully decay, forming peat. under the right conditions, given enough time, it will become coal. peat used in your aquarium is usually purchased one of two ways: peat moss and peat granules. Both go inside your filter. the acidic nature of peat, combined with it's rich mix of organics, trace elements, and vitamins, serve to re-create the soft, acidic, nutrient rich waters of the amazon. black water extract is a liquid (many manufacturers) that basicly adds the same things (acidity, sofening, trace elements, nutrients) to your water, except in a liquid that you pour directly in the tank.


----------

